# Hello from Sunny Greay Yarmouth



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm Andy (28). I've started training again after a five year gap, no excuses I was just lazy. This time though I'm really concentrating on the diet side when before I was just eating whatever came along. So thanks for a great information and advice that's availible on this site.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome m8


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to have you on board Andy, we have many old heads (like me!) who've done it all right and wrong and our young stars who are full of enthusiasm and up to date breaking news and developments.

All questions will be answered to the best of our abilities and will hopefully help you reach your goals.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Rocks, do you know Simon Cohen? I used to sponsor him and was very good friends with him for a long time but life being life our paths went seperate ways and we don't speak so much anymore.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Was he in to Power Lifting? If it the chap I'm thinking of he use to go out with a mate of mine. If you're looking to contact him I'll probably be able to track him down.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yay another norfolk member


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Where about's in Norfolk are you? Chocolatemelter is a carrot cruncher too.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Extreme, I know of Simon Cohen from round this area. Think he actually lives to Yarmouth too!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m a carrot crunching, sheep shagging bad mo fo from norwich mate-

chocolate melter has said hi 8)

[email protected]


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mark say hi to Simon if you see him for me, we were pretty tight for a long time and I know Carrie and have met little Xander too a couple of times.

Simon is such a gent and nice man, I wish we stayed in touch more than we do really.

Doug

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey m8


----------

